# After Eggs Are Laid



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

okay guys my friend keeps getting eggs not on purpose but can never get them to grow what should he do he sipons them out soon as he sees them.has 10 gallon tanks but after that hes clueless any help in prep for these would help thanks.and yes i tried searching either im missing the topic or theres not one.thanks for any and all help
fred


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Everything you need to know is a few threads down on the list. He needs a airstone in the 10gal, when yoke sacks dry up they'll be ready for baby brine shrimp.how to hatch these are a couple threads down the list also.when they start eating they'll need some kind of filtration some prefer sponge, some prefer hob filter. After a couple weeks they'll be ready for a variety of food. GL


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

does he use the breeder tank water in the 10 gal tanks or use new water?he uses sponge filters from what i gather its use the water out of the breeder tank cycle the sponge filter and water for at least a week before eggs,no water changes when eggs or in it until at least 6-7 days and very little change possible 10%.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

If the eggs are turning white, then they are not fertilized. Use the same water from the parents tank and keep the temp. the same as well.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Everyone does it a lil different.what works best for me. Is waiting till the eggs hatch, they siphon much easier, if you siphon when their still eggs some will stick to your sub, waiting till they hatch collect almost all of them, if you suck the eggs a airstone n methylene blue will keep fungus at bay.I siphon wigglers into 2 1/2 gal tanks until their free swimming n yoke sacks are dry. When I see them actually eat bbs(roughly 1 week after spawning)I transfer them to either 5gal or 10gal(depends on the # of spawns n spawn size)with a hang on back filter ( AC30)with a $2 pre-filter sponge (to prevent babies from getting sucked in, & to collect dead babies,uneaten brine, ect)on the intake tube it'll keep the barebottom fry tank crystal clean with easy 2-3 minute daily rinsing of the pre-filter only. When the wigglers are in 2 1/2 gal tanks(not eating yet)I use a airstone only with 1-2 daily water changes of 75%-90%(depends on spawn size again)with the parents water. Turn your hob filter off for 5-10minutes when feeding fry helps the fry n prevents most of the brine from being wasted.I take this 5-10 minutes to clean my pre-filter off(as I have many several fry tanks).your fry will grow faster n be healthier with the current from a hob as compared to a sponge. IMO anyhow. Some might disagree but this is what works best for me n I have fry n baby numbers to back up this method. Keep us updated n GL


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i find it much easier to siphone babies then eggs as the eggs are stuck to substrate. I usually siphone them after a couple feedings when they start eating


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> i find it much easier to siphone babies then eggs as the eggs are stuck to substrate. I usually siphone them after a couple feedings when they start eating


Yeah eggs are quite sticky. Although I feel as soon as they hatch is easier on the fry, if you wait till their free swimming they fight the current of the siphon way more n wear themselves out, also if you wait till their free swimming I feel that you already lost a bunch to filters n possibly parents too. But just because it works better for me doesn't mean you'll have the same results, as a lot of factors make everyones out come different.its what works for you n making it better.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

forgot to mention theres a sponge over the cannister in the parents tank so fry don't get sucked up.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> forgot to mention theres a sponge over the cannister in the parents tank so fry don't get sucked up.


Sweet guess you aren't losing no fry there then. The longer their left in the parents tank, the more strung out they'll be also, but I think its a proven fact that fry raised in parents tank grow faster.if its true I'm not sure. Seems my wigglers grow fast enough.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

theres the catch as soon as the ps lay there eggs almost right after they start eating the eggs so he gets them out as soon as possible.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

banshee42096 said:


> theres the catch as soon as the ps lay there eggs almost right after they start eating the eggs so he gets them out as soon as possible.


 Are there other fish that eat the eggs? Usually the parents wont eat their eggs, but other fish will if they arn't defended well enough by the parents. I would suggest just doing what your doing and just raise whatever you can get out as unless you want to sell whole sale, a hundred fry or less is more then enough to raise, If you want to get the most possible fry i would separate the parents into their own tank like a 75g or just get rid of any other fish in the tank


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

siphon them out when they start to wiggle, watch and wait, when they start to swim feed baby brine and definitely go with a hob. I'm new to this but I think everyone makes it seem way harder than it is. now I'm ready for my bashing since i"m a fng. Thats what people seem to do here.


----------

